# ďábel albo čert



## franknagy

ďábel/čert                ​ 



Have you two words for the devil?


----------



## Hrdlodus

We have many words for the devil.

Satan, ďábel, čert, rarach, Blezebub, rohatej, ďas, Lucifer etc.

There can be differences in interpretation. (čerti = all common devils, Lucifer = main, fallen angel, etc.)


----------



## franknagy

> ďábel, čert, rarach, rohatej, ...
> There can be differences in interpretation.


Thanks, please give some more info about the above four synonyms.
Look at this picture:
http://www.bucsujaras.hu/sopronbanfalva/kepeslap14.jpg

Do you recognize the face of Lucifer pushed down from the heavens?


----------



## Hrdlodus

I can't explain it good in english.


----------



## ilocas2

Hrdlodus said:


> I can't explain it good in english.



Explain it in Czech and Encolpius will translate it in Hungarian.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Zajímavý nápad. Schválně, jestli Encolpius bude překládat.

ďábel - Může to být ve významu čerta. Označení pro všechny obyvatele pekla. Ale oproti čertu je ďábel děsivější, krutější, zlejší. Pokud bude nějaká pohádka o hodných či směšných pekelnících, pravděpodobně bude použito označení čert. Ale ďábel může být i označení pro nejvyššího pekelníka (Lucipera). Ale spíše v situaci, kdy se neuvažují další pekelníci. Jakože ďábel je jen jeden a případní podřízení jsou nějaké nižší bytosti. Kromě toho ďábel se používá jako lichotka, pokud je někdo divoký. (Řidič - jezdí jako ďábel. Muž - je v posteli jako ďábel. Divoký člověk - To je ďábel!)
čert - Klasický čert. Nejběžnější označení pro obyvatele pekla. 
rarach - Nadpřirozená bytost, která koná lotroviny. Malá, divoká, nezbebdná. Ne nutně zlá, spíše zlomyslná. Ale v malé míře se rarach používá i jako označení pro pekelníky - čerty.
rohatej - To slovo přesně znamená, že má někdo rohy. Takže může být rohatej (spisovně rohatý) býk. Ale jinak takhle samostatně je to označení pro čerta.

A samozřejmě, vysvětlení pojmů se může lišit člověk od člověka. Ale hrubý význam je takovýto.

A ten obrázek. Nejsem věřící, tak nepoznám, jestli to je Lucifer. Ale vypadá to tak.


----------



## Encolpius

franknagy said:


> ďábel/čert                 Have you two words for the devil?



*All Slavic languages* have two main words for what other languages express with 1 word only. The reason is the Slavic mythology and if you are interested check Wikipedia.


----------



## franknagy

[QUOTE Hrlodus]A ten obrázek. Nejsem věřící, tak nepoznám, jestli to je Lucifer. Ale vypadá to tak.[/QUOTE]
Děkuji vam.
Stalin je na obrazě.
[QUOTE Encolpius]*All Slavic languages* have two main words for what other languages  express with 1 word only. The reason is the Slavic mythology and if you  are interested check Wikipedia.[/QUOTE]
Was there a devil-like creature named *čert* in the pagan Slavic mythology and later was *ďábel imported* from then Christian set of evil creatures?


----------



## bibax

Essentially yes. For me,

*ďábel* (< _diábolos_) is a supernatural entity that is the personification of Evil and the enemy of God; aka Antichrist, Satan;

*čert* is a rather silly, ridiculous creature with horns (= roh = szarv, szaru, kürt; hence the substantivized adjective *rohatý* = lit. szarvas, cornuto) and a tail and hoof in fairy-tales;


----------



## franknagy

Have you such folk tales where a smart peasant wins the *čert?
*Hungarian example: The ördög=*čert *takes away the Székely's shrew wifie. He cannot handle her therefore he gives her back to his original husband and gives to the husband magic recovering power:_ "I am invisible for others. You can see me. If you see at the leg of the sick people then you can exorcise me. But if if you see me at the head of the bed then you cannot help."_
The smart Székely made a fame and fortune until he saw the devil at the head of the king's sick daughter*.
The smart man shouted: "Here comes my shrew wifie!"
The devil ran away and the king's daughter recovered.
*


----------

